# How to disable integrated graphics on motherboard



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello thanks for reading.

I have HP Pavillion XG838 - 799 Mhz, 350 MB RAM, Intel 82810 integrated graphics.

I bought a GeForce MX4000 PCI card and put it in the computer. I disabled the integrated graphics from the device manager. The computer did boot up and the drivers were successfully installed. The card worked great. I then shut down the computer and when I went to turn it on again, I got no usual confirmation beep and the screen stayed black. So, I took out the card and went back to original configuration. I re-enabled the integrated graphics. Can someone please help me? I need to know how to disable the integrated graphics ON the motherboard I think.

Thank you.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

There's probably a setting in the BIOS where you can disable it.


----------



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

I looked and the only thing close to it is selecting between PCI and AGP and selecting which slot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think on these when you install the card and choose pci first it disables the onboard
see if you can disable it in the device manager


----------



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

when i first tried the card i did disable it in the device manager....it worked one time...but then when i booted up again i had a black screen. maybe thats not the problem. any other ideas?

thanks...i appreciate you trying to help me!


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

kybe10 said:


> I looked and the only thing close to it is selecting between PCI and AGP and selecting which slot.


In that case when you select one of these I would assume it automatically disables the on board video.


----------



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

PCI was already selected when I entered the BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the card
turn the computer off
make sure the monitor cable is attached to the card
start the computer tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting and reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your video drivers for the card
reboot the computer


----------



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

thank you....i'll try that


----------



## kybe10 (Jun 5, 2005)

that did it! it's working great! man, what a difference.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

